# An embarrassing moment for me and my girlfriend



## roddles (Jan 4, 2018)

I took my girlfriend on vacation with my family. It was the first time some of them had met. After the initial shock of how big she is, (by far my biggest girlfriend at 400 pounds, they warmed to her by seeing she is a nice person. One day though, we decided to go kayaking, well she thought she would give it a go didn't she! I think she got inspired when my sisters 320 pound boyfriend who is a big man and 6 foot 7, got on one. She is only 5'5 so I suppose she might have thought she wasn't heavier lol. Well needles to say, it couldn't hold her weight and she capsized in front of my mum and sisters, she was very embarrassed. She tried to laugh it off, but I felt bad for her, I think it has affected her a lot, but won't talk about it, she now keeps remarking how she is too fat and ugly, I know it has affected her confidence. She sat out of most activities for the rest of the vacation. I am secretly impressed of course she sank it but feel bad for her at the sane time. Thought some peeps would appreciate this story anyways lol.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 4, 2018)

roddles said:


> I took my girlfriend on vacation with my family. It was the first time some of them had met. After the initial shock of how big she is, (by far my biggest girlfriend at 400 pounds, they warmed to her by seeing she is a nice person. One day though, we decided to go kayaking, well she thought she would give it a go didn't she! I think she got inspired when my sisters 320 pound boyfriend who is a big man and 6 foot 7, got on one. She is only 5'5 so I suppose she might have thought she wasn't heavier lol. Well needles to say, it couldn't hold her weight and she capsized in front of my mum and sisters, she was very embarrassed. She tried to laugh it off, but I felt bad for her, I think it has affected her a lot, but won't talk about it, she now keeps remarking how she is too fat and ugly, I know it has affected her confidence. She sat out of most activities for the rest of the vacation. I am secretly impressed of course she sank it but feel bad for her at the sane time. Thought some peeps would appreciate this story anyways lol.



I hope your relationship is one where you can share your feelings with her.


----------



## roddles (Jan 4, 2018)

Of course it is two swords what gives you the impression it isn't? We have a great relationship.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 4, 2018)

roddles said:


> Of course it is two swords what gives you the impression it isn't? We have a great relationship.



Oh, I'm so glad to hear that. Maybe if you tell her how you feel, it'll make her feel better.


----------



## roddles (Jan 4, 2018)

We had a laugh about it on the way home. I'm not upset about it, I did notice st the time my mother giving a discusted look, especially when she hauled herself back out and her wet clothes hugged her huge belly making her look even bigger. But we had a laugh about that too. She was embarrassed, but she enjoys being fat, and especially enjoys how I appreciate it. She asked me on the way home, was I impressed she sank the kayak lol. I just thought it was a good story lol


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 4, 2018)

roddles said:


> We had a laugh about it on the way home. I'm not upset about it, I did notice st the time my mother giving a discusted look, especially when she hauled herself back out and her wet clothes hugged her huge belly making her look even bigger. But we had a laugh about that too. She was embarrassed, but she enjoys being fat, and especially enjoys how I appreciate it. She asked me on the way home, was I impressed she sank the kayak lol. I just thought it was a good story lol



It is a good story. I especially like this ending.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 4, 2018)

Are you fat yourself roddles?
Embarrassment for women is 100 times worse when you are very fat trust me.
Its not like we can laugh it off and act like nothing happened.
People look at you with a disgusted look and think the worst of you.
Unless you are over weight there is no way you could really understand.
Nothing you can say is going to change her mind and that incident will remain with her for a long time.
Sounds like you got off on it and I find that kind of disgusting.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 5, 2018)

You're lucky she didn't drown. Those things are dangerous. :bounce:


----------



## roddles (Jan 5, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Are you fat yourself roddles?
> Embarrassment for women is 100 times worse when you are very fat trust me.
> Its not like we can laugh it off and act like nothing happened.
> People look at you with a disgusted look and think the worst of you.
> ...



You seem to love having a dig every time I post Tracii. You sound like an over opinionated keyboard warrior. I am pretty sure I was more embarrassed than her. She is an amazing person. I have never met someone so confident and able to laugh stuff off like that. I only know she was embarrassed because I know her well. I was there helping her get in trying to stable it for her and the water was only 2 foot deep. I was very concerned when she fell out, but being brave, she got up and tried again and fell out a second time. I would not expect to cop flack from getting off on it on a forum designed for FAs. This is an FA board so if you think we are perverted than keep your nose out, honestly I get more negative comments on here than in real life. Seeing discusted looks on people's faces is an ordeal every FA faces, so I guess we shouldn't go out and have fun is that what you think?


----------



## roddles (Jan 5, 2018)

FYI tracii and marlayna, she is fine, and yes she is embarrassed but she still wants to give it another go.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 5, 2018)

roddles said:


> FYI tracii and marlayna, she is fine, and yes she is embarrassed but she still wants to give it another go.


Oh, goody!:eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Jan 5, 2018)

Roodles I just gave you an opinion from my perspective thats all.
Calm down and don't be so hateful.
If she wants to try again well then thats great and I hope she has fun kayaking.
I do find it strange that others can voice their opinions but I can't just sayin'.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 5, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Roodles I just gave you an opinion from my perspective thats all.
> Calm down and don't be so hateful.
> If she wants to try again well then thats great and I hope she has fun kayaking.
> I do find it strange that others can voice their opinions but I can't just sayin'.



Well, you did say you thought his feelings were disgusting. That's a bit impolite, at the very least.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 5, 2018)

I am sorry for that but you have to admit a lot of guys are that way with their fantasies.


----------



## UserNameName (Jan 5, 2018)

Tracii said:


> I am sorry for that but you have to admit a lot of guys are that way with their fantasies.



But that's why they are _fantasies_ though, nothing more. We've all had those disgusting fantasies.


----------



## roddles (Jan 5, 2018)

There is always still a line between fantasy and reality. Especially when you love someone. It's always hard when something you get off on is detrimental to someone you love's health. I often feel guilty, and feel perverted to myself. I thought though that an FA forum was where you could express those feelings with out being called disgusting.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 6, 2018)

I had no way of telling if you were one of the good guys or not so I apologize OK?
I am jaded because I get hit on by a lot of jerky guys here and other sites as well.


----------



## jsp (Jan 6, 2018)

I appreciated reading this - I do see how it could be perceived a few different ways. Most any FA would enjoy the mental picture on a purely physical level. However- the other element is, whether you intended it or not, the posting of something embarrassing to her that others get physical enjoyment out of. I guess it comes down to would your girlfriend have wanted you to post that, as a story about the trials and tribulations of being a large woman, vs strangers enjoying the mental picture of her sinking a kayak, getting out of the water when her wet clothes hugged her huge belly making her look even bigger, etc... not intending this as a dig, just my $.02


----------



## roddles (Jan 6, 2018)

Tracii that's fine, I just think you shouldn't be so quick to judge, for many people coming out as an FA is hard, you feel guilty and perverted in yourself, you cop flack and discussed looks from friends and family, and having such an open and honest relationship like I do now, has helped me tenfold. For many people it's still a battle and negativity on forums like this from people too quick to judge really grinds my gears and why there are still so many lurkers. It's equally as daunting for newbs to come out and express themselves on here. Which brings me to my next point, JSP, I appreciate what your saying but so many guys post stuff on here that their girlfriends might not approve of. But that's the point isn't it? Getting an objective view on what would otherwise be a sensitive and awkward conversation? Why do you think so many models exploit these feelings by putting themselves in awkward positions such as "getting stuck" "breaking furniture" and public humiliation if there wasn't people who secretly or not so secretly enjoy it?


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 6, 2018)

jsp said:


> I appreciated reading this - I do see how it could be perceived a few different ways. Most any FA would enjoy the mental picture on a purely physical level. However- the other element is, whether you intended it or not, the posting of something embarrassing to her that others get physical enjoyment out of. I guess it comes down to would your girlfriend have wanted you to post that, as a story about the trials and tribulations of being a large woman, vs strangers enjoying the mental picture of her sinking a kayak, getting out of the water when her wet clothes hugged her huge belly making her look even bigger, etc... not intending this as a dig, just my $.02



Yeah. I guess I could picture that. If I were to assume the story was mainly about the trials and difficulties of his girlfriend, I could definitely see that being an issue. That was why I asked for more information. I wanted to know whether it was continually uncomfortable for them, or legitimately sweet and romantic.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 7, 2018)

Roodles this site tends to be a fetish site so you can see how I may have unjustly came to that conclusion about you so I am sorry.

I will say you could be honest with her and tell her how you feel and I'm sure she would appreciate your honesty.
You don't have to make everything about her size verbally just show her by your actions when you are making love.


I dated one guy that was an FA and he was always mentioning how fat I was and how hot he thought it was that he was dating a fat girl.
It got to the point he loved the fact I was fat and not the person inside so much.
I hope you can get things ironed out and have a great relationship.


----------



## roddles (Jan 7, 2018)

Tracii thanks we do have a romantic relationship and very open and honest. She likes it when I call her fat and how sexy her body is, (only during sex) and as a special treat she sometimes lets me fuck her belly. She knows what I like and likes giving it. I am carful though, not to cross that line into pure objectification and not love. I guess some parts of the story were a little on the creepy side by getting turned on by a negative situation. That's where the guilty part of the equation comes in. You know, I find other parts of the FAs world off putting to even disgusting, such as feeding and deliberate forcing partner to gain weight, immobility etc, but there are different levels to it and everyone's different, so I get sometimes I could come across as a creep too. But in this forum I think everyone needs to have an open mind. I think a lot of the "keyboard warrior" type are not as confident about their sexuality as they come across online.


----------



## UserNameName (Jan 7, 2018)

Wait a minute. Hold the phone.

I have now witnessed two grown adults on the internet actually make up after a fight and talk like mature people in a mature manner.

Can every site I stumble across be like this one? Please?


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 7, 2018)

UserNameName said:


> Wait a minute. Hold the phone.
> 
> I have now witnessed two grown adults on the internet actually make up after a fight and talk like mature people in a mature manner.
> 
> Can every site I stumble across be like this one? Please?



It's fun, isn't it? I could have been more nitpicky, but when I saw that apology, and the possibility of reconciliation developing, I just didn't want to say anything to take away from it. It's so good to see in a place like the internet.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 9, 2018)

thanks for sharing the story. there are some hard facts about being fat that we cannot avoid. fat people sink on a boat, more likely. not a thrill for being outdoors and having long walks and other physical activity, if you are going to be with someone really big chances are you will have to makes some adjustments in favor of her size and stamina in the long run


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm curious as to why you wanted to share Rod?


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 10, 2018)

> She tried to laugh it off, but I felt bad for her, I think it has affected her a lot, but won't talk about it, she now keeps remarking how she is too fat and ugly, I know it has affected her confidence. She sat out of most activities for the rest of the vacation



This is the whole issue here, it has impacted her confidence, she is now saying she is too fat and ugly, and she doesnt want to talk about it with you? This is the part that makes me question how even as a FA you can still enjoy what has happened. There are things that happen in the protected environment of your own space that can be FA - getting stuck - examples of how your size is emphasized - tantalizing. But when it happenes in front of your family, your mother gives a disgusted look, and your girl is still having issues with it that it becomes a problem. Maybe you want to really have a discussion with her, maybe even talk to your mother about how she reacted. Stick up for your gal, normalize things - Just my opinion.


----------



## roddles (May 20, 2018)

Thanks dragonfly, part of being an FA is that your admiration is not always received well and there are many situations like this in a relationship with a fat gal. Being attracted to fat comes from attraction to the opposite of what is generally considered attractive or appropriate. Sorry if I offended but then why are you in an open FA forum


----------



## Blockierer (May 21, 2018)

roddles said:


> I took my girlfriend on vacation with my family. It was the first time some of them had met. After the initial shock of how big she is, (by far my biggest girlfriend at 400 pounds, they warmed to her by seeing she is a nice person.


The schocks are the following:
Look, how fat she is.
Look, what a lot she eats despite she's fat.
Look, she doesn't fit into chairs with arms.
Look, she seems to be a nice person.
Then comes the question, where did you meet? 
The final shock comes after the answer, on a dating site for people who wants a fat partner.
Then, the matter, he loves fat women, is cleared.


----------



## DragonFly (May 21, 2018)

roddles said:


> Thanks dragonfly, part of being an FA is that your admiration is not always received well and there are many situations like this in a relationship with a fat gal. Being attracted to fat comes from attraction to the opposite of what is generally considered attractive or appropriate. Sorry if I offended but then why are you in an open FA forum


No offense here at all. It is just there is a couples space” where those FA fantasies are sometimes realized, getting stuck, breaking chair and it is no big deal. Do that in front of your MIL totally different.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 21, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> This is the whole issue here, it has impacted her confidence, she is now saying she is too fat and ugly, and she doesnt want to talk about it with you? This is the part that makes me question how even as a FA you can still enjoy what has happened.



DragonFly - I think you have hit the nail on the head of one of the biggest challenges we face as FAs: things we find a turn-on for us can be unpleasant (or worse) for the SSBBW we love. While recognizing there are some women who also find these things a turn-on themselves, in my experience most do not like many things about being an SSBBW (and I don't mean here accepting that they are worthy human beings who are beautiful, but real limitations ). I am thinking of things like the first time they find they have gotten too large to buy nice clothes at a plus-size store. Being too fat to walk very far without getting out of breath or literally not being able to go any further without sitting down. Being so heavy they break furniture. Rationally, we know the toll this causes on the SSBBW and we don't want her to be hurt/uncomfortable/embarrassed/etc., but then there are the "hormones" talking inside us that find it incredibly sexy and take pleasure in it happening. Obviously the impact on the woman is far more important than our sexual gratification, but it nonetheless remains a feeling we cannot easily erase (just "manage").

- Chris


----------



## roddles (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Chris. I think YOU kit the nail on the head for me. That's what this whole thread was about, it was embarrassing for her and secretly appealing to me. She knows her size is sexy to me by the way and most of the time enjoys it mutually. However situations like this I'm sure she wished she was thinner. She is actually into being fat, she enjoys being fed, her belly jiggled, and it turns her on when I call her fat and wearing tight clothes. It was just obviously the public humiliation and the fact it was my family, that was a bit much for her.


----------

